

Beginning of series of how "Scientists can save the planet" - godber
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/week301.html

======
devijvers
"You'll note there's lots of uncertainty, but a rough rule of thumb is that
each doubling of carbon dioxide will raise the temperature around 3 degrees
Celsius. Of course people love to argue about these things: you can find
reasonable people who'll give a number anywhere between 1.5 and 4.5 °C, and
unreasonable people who say practically anything."

What is this scientific method you speak of?

